# Image Dynamics Now Cheap as H%^&



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Look at how low you can now purchase a brand new IDMAX 12 on ebay.

IMAGE DYNAMICS 200W - 1000W 12" CAR SUBWOOFER IDMAX12D4 | eBay

Heck, used ones command over $200 so this was quite surprising.

Is Powerbass trying to get rid of all previous inventory?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Could just be a dealer dropping them and getting rid of it. It does not say anything about a warranty. It could be somebody that bought a dealer out cause the dealer dropped them and is selling them to make some money. No clue really.


----------



## Mikcuz (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got a id12d2 v.3 for $125.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah all ID from the dealers i know are letting them go for near DEALER COST plus shipping...

nobody wants the stuff anymore at the shops.


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

anybody know where to get a great deal on an IDQ 10 v3 close to dealer cost?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Although future ID products might be crappy, why the sudden panic over the stuff now? Dealers that have ID products in stock are carrying products of when Eric and Matt were still at ID...


----------



## CrackedHead (Nov 22, 2009)

jimmy2345 said:


> Look at how low you can now purchase a brand new IDMAX 12 on ebay.
> 
> IMAGE DYNAMICS 200W - 1000W 12" CAR SUBWOOFER IDMAX12D4 | eBay
> 
> ...


I bought my IDMAX from him a couple of days before you posted. Hopefully they'll be fine


----------



## xxlbeerz (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone find these subs for a similar price somewhere else?


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Weird, I'd think these products would hold their value perfectly. In fact I was expecting the closure to reinforce prices on the used market. Dumping a well reputed product because the company stopped? Weird mentality.


----------

